# Catherine & MAC: Belle de Toujours



## Patricia (Nov 27, 2005)

Earlier this week, I saw an article in a Spanish mag about the upcoming Beauty Icon collection, and I was really surprised cos I hadn't seen anything about it yet and seeing it in a Spanish mag earlier than anywhere else was quite shocking LOL

I wish I could scan it but the best I could do is take a pic, and that's what I did... Sorry if this has been posted before...





For those who can't understand Spanish, basically *it says there's gonna be lipsticks, eyeshadows and nail lacquers and some pressed powder with a SUPER CUTE packaging* (as you can see in the pic) that looks quite interesting...

*Catherine said she doesn't like pinks so it's gonna be all about gold and beige*






 I'm loving that lipstick!!!

Edited to add more info:

Beauty Icon Series 3/ Catherine Deneuve

Lipstick:
Sharp Beige
Bourbon
Strawberry Blonde
A Rose

Lipglass:
Mauro
Dusk 
Sable
Elegant Peach

Lacquer:
Pink Velvet
Ignite

Lip Pencil:
Stripdown
Whirl

Eyeshadow X 4: Laze Eyes:
Laze
Shale: Muted mauve-plum with subtle shimmer (Satin)
Vanilla: Soft pale peachy-ivory flecked with shimmer (Velvet)
Kid: Beige cashmere (Veluxe)

Eyeshadow X4: Thunder Eyes
Thunder
Scarab
Rye
Sketch: Intense burgundy-plum flecked with red shimmer (Velvet)

Pro Lash:
Charcoal Brown

Eye Khol:
Lichen
Prunella

Brow Set:
Mink

Blushcreme:
Hunger Red
Summer Lily

Nail Lacquer:
Vesuvian
Senegal

in Asia they're including Select Tint with the collection, not sure if it's included in the US one or what...

Studio Lights:
Tender Glow
Sand 
Frangipan

Beauty Powder:
Softdew
Tahitian Sand

repromoting Blot Powder

and the brushes are:
109 SH 32.00 US/ 38.50 CDN
182 SH 45.00 US/ 55.00 CDN
242 SH 22.50 US/ 27.00 CDN
266 SH $18.50 US/ 22.00 CDN

Nothing is permanent to the collection besides the repromotes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Many thanks to eye_gouger @ livejournal.com for the colour story*


----------



## martygreene (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, at least it doesn't look like they are airbrushing the life out of her like they did with Diana and Liza. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Isis (Nov 27, 2005)

I wish I could read Spanish. But from what you said it does sound wonderful.

I just read the live journal post and it sounds like this collection is going to be a good one! I'm adding these to my new years wishlist!


----------



## KJam (Nov 27, 2005)

Gracias!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh my! I can't wait for this, there's going to be brushes as well. And I love that pressed powder!


----------



## irmati (Nov 27, 2005)

Hmm, this is very good.


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 27, 2005)

Uh, I am just peeing in my pants for this to hurry up and come out!!!


----------



## CWHF (Nov 27, 2005)

This looks really exciting and as I am a gold junkie, this might be my dream collection.


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 27, 2005)

fantasticoooo, muchas gracias! en qué revista lo viste?  

translation: Fantastic! thanks so much! which mag did you see that in?


----------



## Joke (Nov 27, 2005)

Gorgeous! That's really cute packaging!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 27, 2005)

For names/products in the collection, check out the post on LJ - 
(you have to scroll down a little)...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.livejournal.com/community.../11579181.html


----------



## FemmeNoir (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow, finally my high school Spanish came in handy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am very excited about this collection as I am over pinks and I love golds. Yey!


----------



## KJam (Nov 27, 2005)

Definitely going to get the 2 quads and probably a lipglass or 2, depending on the finish.
The packaging should be nice - she designed it herself.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 27, 2005)

The packaging looks very cute.


----------



## leppy (Nov 27, 2005)

That lipstick is mine. lol


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh WOW! Thanx for the post, I can't wait for this collection to come out. (Ugh, I say that about every collection. I sound like a robot now. Heeheehee)


----------



## user2 (Nov 27, 2005)

Niiiiice!! And the packaging is uber-cute!!


----------



## n_j_t (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting this! The collection looks fabu. And I'm so happy they picked Catherine Deneuve--she's amazing.


----------



## caroni99 (Nov 27, 2005)

And this comes out in January--not long after lingerie?!?!?

I don't know how I will be able to afford all of this-I'm going to be soo poor:-(

I really need to find a new addiction.


----------



## Patricia (Nov 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_fantasticoooo, muchas gracias! en qué revista lo viste?  

translation: Fantastic! thanks so much! which mag did you see that in?_

 
it's called Yo Dona and it comes out with El Mundo newspaper every Friday I think ¿?


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 27, 2005)

The collection is now under Color Stories, I just noticed it!  I want the Thunder eyes Quad!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ohh I do love golds,.. and more micronized beauty powders,.. I have been scrimping along with my Pretty Baby,.. those things are great!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 28, 2005)

Bless you for this info/translation! It sounds like it might be wonderful!


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 28, 2005)

OMFG the list of products is HUGE!!! and sounds so promising, and NEW brushes!!!!! *dies*


----------



## lianna (Nov 28, 2005)

OMG! That sounds brilliant! I cannot wait. It sounds like a truely fantastic collection...Thanks for posting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I guess this means no brush sets for this collection, as mentioned by some people earlier...


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 28, 2005)

OMFG! this looks AMAZING! that packaging is SUPER cute! aacckk.. i lovvve her choice of colors... i mean i'm ALL for pinks, but this sounds FABULOUS!!!


----------



## CWHF (Nov 28, 2005)

FYI someone posted a pic of the palettes on MUA here:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/pics.asp?id=14400


----------



## caroni99 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice!!! If the bottom one looks that good in person I am definitely getting that one--it looks like it is the Thunder quad.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 
_Nice!!! If the bottom one looks that good in person I am definitely getting that one--it looks like it is the Thunder quad._

 
Yip it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want that one too! I think that LE colour in the other quad looks horrible, imho.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 28, 2005)

*Caterine & MAC*

Hi! 

Could you give me the name of the magazine and the month (maybe even the page #)?  Thanks.


----------



## Patricia (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Hi! 

Could you give me the name of the magazine and the month (maybe even the page #)?  Thanks._

 
like I said it's called Yo Dona and it comes out with El Mundo newspaper every Friday I think, so there's a new one every week and I doubt you'll be able to find this issue cos it's a bit old.
I don't have the magazine with me anymore so I don't know the page, sorry


----------



## Patricia (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CWHF* 
_FYI someone posted a pic of the palettes on MUA here:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/pics.asp?id=14400_

 
they look a bit too boring for me, but I shall see them in person


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 28, 2005)

my sister read it for me and she says that she developed the colours with MAC and that they really respected her opinions on the makeup!

geez, i might have to skip Lingerie to get this one!!!


----------



## lianna (Nov 29, 2005)

So pretty! I want the both quads! But I already have Shale and Vanilla though...so maybe I'll skip the first quad.


----------



## Tera (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## msthrope (Nov 29, 2005)

does anyone know an exact release date?


----------



## MeganGMcD (Nov 29, 2005)

I think this collection will bring MAC to a whole new " audience"! It is very wearable, and the people who would shy away from MAC because of the colors, will fall in love with the textures. 
Very sexy in a " Pardon me while I sip champagne on the Riviera way!" This is must buy for my movie-geek self!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)

someone just posted pictures of the quads on LJ

http://www.livejournal.com/community.../11619809.html


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## JesusShaves (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Well, at least it doesn't look like they are airbrushing the life out of her like they did with Diana and Liza. Here's to hoping!_

 

haha.. i agree! i just see all these non air brushed images of diana... and i just think about the wonders of mac ;o) (and photoshop)

this collection is one i want to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 29, 2005)

must....have....more....brushes!


----------



## leppy (Nov 29, 2005)

Surprisingly I don't have any of the regular shades in the Laze quad so I'll probably be getting that one, and even though I'm disappointed that the colour "scarab" isn't something more interesting, I think I may have to pick that one up too. 

Between this & Lingerie I don't know how I'm going to afford it. =)


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Son_Risa,  I'm on safe ground, looks like no new lemmings for me (at least for the quads)
do youhappen to know what this new brush is?


----------



## msthrope (Nov 30, 2005)

anyone know if the brushes are going to be colored like the diana ones were?


----------



## FemmeNoir (Nov 30, 2005)

I read on MUA that they were blue, but I don't know if that is true.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 30, 2005)

I secretly hope the quads disappoint me...how on earth am I to afford one? But damn, it's got a few colours I've really wanted. But any post-Lingerie collection is going to be a real killer finances-wise!


----------



## lianna (Nov 30, 2005)

Just a quick question: What are the Studio Lights that are gonna be released with this collection? Highlighters?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thankfully where I am not really jumping up and down over the shadows,.. this one will have me with the face powders and lips,..and my birthday is in January thank god,.. Lingerie is going to break me,.....


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_Thanks for the pics Son_Risa,  I'm on safe ground, looks like no new lemmings for me (at least for the quads)
do youhappen to know what this new brush is?_

 
nevermind, i saw the pics


----------



## FemmeNoir (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the colors of this collection. As I told my husband, I am already over Lingerie.


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_Just a quick question: What are the Studio Lights that are gonna be released with this collection? Highlighters?_

 

that's what I'm wondering too.  Anyone have any idea?  I know they've been released before, but I wasn't around for that collection.  What are these?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_that's what I'm wondering too. Anyone have any idea? I know they've been released before, but I wasn't around for that collection. What are these?_

 
they are supposed to be similar to Yves Saint Laurent's Touche Éclat, kinda highlighter-concealer sort of thing


----------

